
How One Man Confused Grocers and Won Customers with Canned Pancakes - peter123
http://www.fastcompany.com/blog/chris-dannen/techwatch/how-one-man-confused-grocers-and-won-customers-pancakes-can
======
aristus
"The problem: supermarkets don't have a section for frozen breakfast goods."

Huh? Every grocery I can recall has had an aisle full of frozen pancakes,
waffles, sausage, etc.

